# WHO AUTO-X's THEIR BMW



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

I was a two time winner in the Utah Region SCCA SoloII with a 400HP 2002 WRX( both of which were best time of day), now I want to occassionally Auto-X my new 530i Sport Pack 5speed, just wondering how Bimmers have done in the past. I will Auto-X at Miller Park in Milwaukee, WI next season with my 530i so watch out cheese heads!!!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Several people do. This would probably be best in the Motorsports section.

I used to Autocross our M Roadster. My LTW is setup for BSP and has taken several trophies doing so, but I am not willing to go all out on that car.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm the autocross coordinator for the BMWCCA Golden Gate Chapter.


----------



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

> I'm the autocross coordinator for the BMWCCA Golden Gate Chapter.


Does the BMWCCA do club racing events, Solo II and what not, how would I get information to join. I raced street mod in SoloII and ProSolo, but would like to stay stock with this 530i


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Brian McKinney said:


> Does the BMWCCA do club racing events, Solo II and what not, how would I get information to join. I raced street mod in SoloII and ProSolo, but would like to stay stock with this 530i


Depending on where you live, check out either Badgerbimmers.org or even WindyCityBMW.com and look for local events. There's one autocross event left for the Windy City group this year.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Brian McKinney said:


> Does the BMWCCA do club racing events, Solo II and what not, how would I get information to join. I raced street mod in SoloII and ProSolo, but would like to stay stock with this 530i


Yes.

www.bmwcca.org.

Join there, they'll also give you a membership to your local chapter.


----------



## MdMcoupe (Sep 9, 2005)

AutoX a BMW


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

MdMcoupe said:


> AutoX a BMW


Yeah. Why in god's name would anyone do that.



Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

At this point, poorly.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

I do :wave:


----------



## MdMcoupe (Sep 9, 2005)

Alex, Nick

Fancy meeting you guys here!

DAMN! You guys get around! :rofl: 

See you 2 this sunday at the AUTOX! :thumbup:


Edit...Man 3,000 and 10,000 posts!!!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah Nick talks a lot. 

Where is the event this Sunday?


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Brian McKinney said:


> I was a two time winner in the Utah Region SCCA SoloII with a 400HP 2002 WRX( both of which were best time of day), now I want to occassionally Auto-X my new 530i Sport Pack 5speed, just wondering how Bimmers have done in the past. I will Auto-X at Miller Park in Milwaukee, WI next season with my 530i so watch out cheese heads!!!!


530i would be fun. Well if you're ever in the Los Angeles area, we run 6 events a year. I'm the chair for the LA chapter. Usually M3s do well in SCCA.

Gio


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jaramill said:


> 530i would be fun. Well if you're ever in the Los Angeles area, we run 6 events a year. I'm the chair for the LA chapter. Usually M3s do well in SCCA.
> 
> Gio


Psh, I do 8 events a year .

I'm the golden gate chapter autox coordinator.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Psh, I do 8 events a year .
> 
> I'm the golden gate chapter autox coordinator.


Oh we don't have the manpower...because 'autocross' is deemed the bastard child, compared to the driving school here at the LA chapter. I stepped up to the plate and helped organized it more. We run at Cal Speedway and Hollywood Park.

By the way, we have a refugee from your chapter down in the San Diego chapter. Track/auto-x instructor Steve Johnson. Do you know him? He helped setup the Car Control Clinic that was combined with our driving school this month at California Speedway, and I was ultimately made instructor that clinic and for autox (not track...would never do that )

Besides I'm also busy running with SCCA-Cal Club.

Gio


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Plenty of AX opportunities here in Houston. Many sponsored by the Houston BMWCCA chapter.:thumbup:

http://www.houston-bmwcca.com/calendar.html


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you'll shoot your eye out, kid ...


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Plenty of AX opportunities here in Houston. Many sponsored by the Houston BMWCCA chapter.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.houston-bmwcca.com/calendar.html


Hey I was just looking at your chapter's website and your rules for BMW car classification. Interesting. The New York City chapter does something similar with points. Also I heard the Boston chapter uses that classification.

Ours (model after San Diego's) is way more generic. Will read into it more and bring it up to the members and see if they'd like to go to that classification for something to change next year or in 2008.

Gio


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jaramill said:


> Hey I was just looking at your chapter's website and your rules for BMW car classification. Interesting. The New York City chapter does something similar with points. Also I heard the Boston chapter uses that classification.
> 
> Ours (model after San Diego's) is way more generic. Will read into it more and bring it up to the members and see if they'd like to go to that classification for something to change next year or in 2008.
> 
> Gio


The Boston chapter uses a modified version of a classification system we (GGC) developed. We're going to overhaul it this winter, however.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

KrisL said:


> The Boston chapter uses a modified version of a classification system we (GGC) developed. We're going to overhaul it this winter, however.


Checkout ours. Go to the "Club Haus" section at the LA website and download the "Autocross Event Information" document.

Let me know what you think. I'll check yours out when you overhaul it.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

jaramill said:


> Snip....By the way, we have a refugee from your chapter down in the San Diego chapter. Track/auto-x instructor Steve Johnson. Do you know him? He helped setup the Car Control Clinic that was combined with our driving school this month at California Speedway, and I was ultimately made instructor that clinic and for autox (not track...would never do that )Snip....


Steve Johnson was my instructor at the GGC HPDE at Infineon in March 2006. He was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah Steve moved down to "warmer" climates  in San Diego. Steve's a great instructor.


----------

